# Landline, Sancharnet & Online Bills!



## The Incredible (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi!

I wanna know that whether BSNL provides any day-to-day updates for its fixed phone users.

My problem is that i've a landline from BSNL for many years. Few years earlier i got Sancharnet connection. And now there is a billing problem which i can know that how much hours I have wasted from my Sancharnet A/C & I know the tariffs to calculate the total expense but i wanna know dat does BSNL provides any site for its landline users to know how much bill has been charged till date.

In simple language " Maine kitne ghante NET use kiya, ye to pata chal jata hai, lekin kya koi aisi site hai jisse ki ab tak internet use karne ka kitna bil utha hai yeh pata chale?"

Also, is there any software around in which I can put different tarrif for 6AM to 11PM & 11PM to 6AM.

"matlab kya koi aisa software aata hai jisme hum time ke according agar  1 second ya 1 minute ka kitna charge lagta hai likh de to woh software humko total kharcha kitna hua hai, bata de."jisme main ye set kar sakoon ki is samay se is samay ka ... charge hai aur is samay se is samay ka ..... charge hai"

Did u ppl got it. Or shud do more work on explaining it???

Kindly Help regarding da topic.

Bye.

Thanx!


----------



## aadipa (Oct 13, 2005)

Sancharnet hours you can check on sancharnet.in

Dialup charges you can set in Dialup Monitor 
*img428.imageshack.us/img428/9248/dialupmonitorsettings8gn.th.jpg


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 13, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> Dialup charges you can set in Dialup Monitor



plz tel me from where can i get it. also, was that cost shown in da image "0.092" per minute correct for sancharnet weekdays. BTW why did u kept time from 8AM to 11PM. its 6AM to 11PM


----------



## aadipa (Oct 14, 2005)

*www.sancharnet.in/tariff.htm#dup4mb

Check out... 



> No charges for Sancharnet Package  from 2300 hrs to 0800 hrs on weekdays and for full day on Sundays and National Holidays (This has nothing to do with telephone call charges)



about where to get it, the site was *www.dialmonitor.ro/ but it seems that the site is down so google for it if u can.


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 14, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> about where to get it, the site was *www.dialmonitor.ro/ but it seems that the site is down so google for it if u can.



Are you sure the link you provided was correct. Check it, perhaps its incorrect. 

Also, plz tell me da correct name and any version of software to GOOGLE.


@emanym

YEAH DUDE!

Thanks a lot!

That's what I exactly wanted.

Thanks a lot again!

What is meter - reading mentioned in your reply???


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks!!!

Dob u think da link aadipa provided was correct???

Do u know from where to download dat software or do u hav any link to it?

Help Needed!!!


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 20, 2005)

emanym said:
			
		

> BSNL maintains a "meter" to record number of calls you made and fetch the same for you to keep track of calls. For more information refer "Telephone Directory"



I dont have da new directory, neither it is available in my city. Is there any online directory also???

BTW when I dial 1669, it says "pla check da no. u hav dialed"

Plz help me regarding da s/w aadipa mentioned. I'm unable to get it. Plz help me. PLZ


----------



## puja399 (Oct 20, 2005)

Why don't u take BSNL Dataone Broadband instead?


----------



## desertwind (Oct 20, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> I dont have da new directory, neither it is available in my city. Is there any online directory also???


*www.bsnl.co.in/onlinedirectory.htm


			
				The Incredible said:
			
		

> BTW when I dial 1669, it says "pla check da no. u hav dialed"


try 1501 instead.


----------



## blacklight (Oct 21, 2005)

found a link - dial monitor ,

*file.mydrivers.com/tools/others/DialMonitor3.0.0.43.exe

@aadipa
please confirm if this is the software u were referring to


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 21, 2005)

puja399 said:
			
		

> Why don't u take BSNL Dataone Broadband instead?



Well, actually I gonna take it soon since I'm fed up with Sancharnet sinceI think its a waste of time and money.

My father said that he will apply for it after Diwali, so double celebrations to me.


----------



## puja399 (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, take Home 500 plan, and u will get unlmited D/L between 2 am and 8 am everyday.


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 23, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> try 1501 instead.



same problem.


----------

